# Litespeed geometry



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

I'm looking at a used Tachyon on EBAY. The guy calls the bike a 59cm. I checked Litespeeds webpage where they also list it as a 59cm seattube but the webpage doesn't clarify whether the measurement is C to C or C to T. So Litespeed owners, which is it?? How does Litespeed measure their seat tubes??? 

If the measurement is C to T for 59cm, then what would the C to C measurement be?? I did send a message asking the EBAYer to measure his frame.

Thanks


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Paul,

My size 59 Vortex is 59 from the center of the bottom bracket to the top of the top tube and it's another 2 centemeters to the top of the seat tube. My 59 Classic is the same except it's 62 centemeters to the very top of the seat tube.


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

From the 2006 Litespeed catalog on page 49:

http://www.litespeed.com/2006/catalog.aspx

"TRIATHLON/TIME TRIAL FRAMES
The Saber, Tachyon and Blade frame sizes are measured from the center of the bottom bracket to the top of the seat tube, but on the Blade, 6cm have to be deducted because of the extended seat tube. The top tube length is measured from the centerline at the top of the seat tube to the point at which a horizontal line meets the centerline of the head tube. NOTE: The horizontal intersection at the head tube may intersect at a point in space above or below the actual head tube but along its centerline."


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*Thanks*



Juanmoretime said:


> Paul,
> 
> My size 59 Vortex is 59 from the center of the bottom bracket to the top of the top tube and it's another 2 centemeters to the top of the seat tube. My 59 Classic is the same except it's 62 centemeters to the very top of the seat tube.


So I'm guessing that a C-C measurement of the 59cm would measure out to a 57ish. Sound right??

Why do I ask? I was measured for a tri bike. The LBS suggested a 56-57cm C-C frame with a 57.5 -58cm toptube. If the measurement of the C-C is around 57, then it fits me.

Thanks


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

PaulCL said:


> So I'm guessing that a C-C measurement of the 59cm would measure out to a 57ish. Sound right??
> 
> Why do I ask? I was measured for a tri bike. The LBS suggested a 56-57cm C-C frame with a 57.5 -58cm toptube. If the measurement of the C-C is around 57, then it fits me.
> 
> Thanks


Paul, I just arrived back from a ride. I also measured my Vortex right now and at least the Vortex is 57 center to center.


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*Thanks, thanks*



Juanmoretime said:


> Paul, I just arrived back from a ride. I also measured my Vortex right now and at least the Vortex is 57 center to center.


Sounds good...sounds like my size.


----------

